# Clavier Mobility lab



## bibendum (29 Mai 2011)

Bonjour à tous,

je viens de faire une recherche sur le forum mais je ne trouve pas la solution à mon problème.
Je  suis plutôt novice sur mac, et j'ai acheté un clavier simili-mac  'mobility lab'  pour des raisons financières et également pour qu'il  soit totalement compatible avec l'utilisation sous Mac.

Le problème, c'est que ce clavier est configuré " à l'ancienne ", sur l'ancienne config de touche Mac à savoir :
cette touche là : @ à la place de celle-ci : <

Je ne trouve pas le moyen de le mettre sur la bonne config de clavier. 
Les pilotes à sont jour, et j'ai beau essayé de le faire à nouveau reconnaitre, ça veut pas..
Quelqu'un a t-il rencontré ce problème et aurait une info ?
Merci pour ce forum.


----------



## edd72 (30 Mai 2011)

C'est ce clavier?





http://www.pixmania.com/fr/fr/4960820/art/mobility-lab/clavier-design-touch-usb.html?srcid=17


----------



## bibendum (30 Mai 2011)

désolé, j'avais pas précisé, c'est le "mobility lab design touch for mac WIRELESS" (ouf)


----------



## edd72 (31 Mai 2011)

OK, donc les touches sont au bon endroit mais le mapping ne l'est pas (@/# à la place de </> et vice-versa).

Il faudrait que tu remappes ces deux touches. Avec ça: http://pqrs.org/macosx/keyremap4macbook/ ou ça: http://scripts.sil.org/cms/scripts/page.php?site_id=nrsi&id=ukelele


----------



## bibendum (6 Juin 2011)

Merci beaucoup edd72, je m'en suis sorti grâce à ukulélé, ça m'enlève une belle épine du pied !


----------

